# fort desoto 6/8



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

going to be at the ramp around 7 any one else going out in the morning?


----------



## rkmurphy (Nov 2, 2008)

I've got to work 

Not to mention I'm truckless for the moment...

Good luck. We need to meet out there some time soon. Always good to meet some new local fishing buds...


----------



## skinny_water (Jun 11, 2008)

> I've got to work
> 
> Not to mention I'm truckless for the moment...
> 
> Good luck.  We need to meet out there some time soon.  Always good to meet some new local fishing buds...


x2, also at work. But anytime you want to learn some new spots hit me up. I've fished them all.


----------

